# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Dillard's Hidden Return policy

## old okie

Bought four items at Dillard's in Sept.; needed to exchange them for another size; no problem; the difference was less than $13 for the transaction.  Nothing was said about NOT being able to return any other merchandise.

Purchased an expensive accessory item ($$$); it was defective (unable to tell at time of purchase); it broke 45 days after purchase; I had all the receipts, etc.  When I took item back to Dillard's, the salespeople agreed that the item was "clearly defective" and agreed that I could exchange it for another similar item.  However, the exchange triggered the "hidden return policy" and I was informed that although what I had purchased was clearly "defective," Dillard's would do nothing about it because I "was over my limit for returns"! :Omg: 

No where on any of their receipts does it say that there is a "return limit"!

So just a warning from me that in my opinion, I'm considering Dillard's the "you bought it, you got it store"!  I'm now shopping at Macy's!

----------


## oneforone

> Bought four items at Dillard's in Sept.; needed to exchange them for another size; no problem; the difference was less than $13 for the transaction. Nothing was said about NOT being able to return any other merchandise.
> 
> Purchased an expensive accessory item ($$$); it was defective (unable to tell at time of purchase); it broke 45 days after purchase; I had all the receipts, etc. When I took item back to Dillard's, the salespeople agreed that the item was "clearly defective" and agreed that I could exchange it for another similar item. However, the exchange triggered the "hidden return policy" and I was informed that although what I had purchased was clearly "defective," Dillard's would do nothing about it because I "was over my limit for returns"!
> 
> No where on any of their receipts does it say that there is a "return limit"!
> 
> So just a warning from me that in my opinion, I'm considering Dillard's the "you bought it, you got it store"! I'm now shopping at Macy's!


Many stores have adopted these policies to curb return abuse. I spent 8 years in retail in we had people who would buy items and return them just a couple of days before the return policy expired.

----------


## kevinpate

> Many stores have adopted these policies to curb return abuse. I spent 8 years in retail in we had people who would buy items and return them just a couple of days before the return policy expired.


D has been off my rader for quite a spell, for unrelated reasons.  As to this policy, I could see their argument if it was made known in advance, or if it was the replacement clothing items being brought back, but to fail to do right on a defective product due to an unrelated clothing returns, sheeesh.

I'd knock them off my list of retailers if they were not already gone.

----------


## gmwise

Dillards for me was a great place to shop.
But that changed about 5 yrs

----------


## old okie

> Many stores have adopted these policies to curb return abuse. I spent 8 years in retail in we had people who would buy items and return them just a couple of days before the return policy expired.


I totally agree....if such had been the case.  To me, "exchanging" isn't the same thing as "refunding," but that might be part of my lack of retail knowledge, of which I have none personally.

However, in a case where there is a clear defect [and all agreed that it was so], you'd think that the "hidden return policy" could have been waived.  I was even ready to spend a few more dollars for another similar, but not identical, replacement for the defective item, and stated as much to the salesperson, who relayed the message via phone to the manager.  No dice.  You'd have thought they would have liked to have made a few more $$!

----------


## old okie

> I'd knock them off my list of retailers if they were not already gone.


Yep, gone!  I can find everything I need/want at Macy's or online!

----------


## so1rfan

Most retailers have a 30 day policy, which is pretty fair in my opinion. However Office Depot's policy is 14 days regardless of manufactur's defect. I quit shopping there after a nice little argument.

old okie, contact the manufacturer and tell them your problem, although the chances are slim, it is a possibilty they could do something for you.

----------


## old okie

> old okie, contact the manufacturer and tell them your problem, although the chances are slim, it is a possibilty they could do something for you.


Yep, did that too.  Seems as though there was only ONE person who handled "claims of defective merchandise."  I left a voice mail, tried calling several more times [was told things like "she left early" "she's at lunch" etc.], then gave up.  According to their website, "I" had to pay postage to ship item to them, so they could "try and see IF (my emphasis) the item could be repaired (no replacement offered)."  Decided my time and my dime had been stretched enough on said "defective product" and blew it off....but thought it might help others if I posted my experience here.

----------


## oneforone

> Most retailers have a 30 day policy, which is pretty fair in my opinion. However Office Depot's policy is 14 days regardless of manufactur's defect. I quit shopping there after a nice little argument.
> 
> old okie, contact the manufacturer and tell them your problem, although the chances are slim, it is a possibilty they could do something for you.


I almost purchased a cordless phone from OD this summer. The store manager was the one that rang me up. She tried tried to push a warranty plan on me. I declined the plan and she slapped a sticker/seal around the openings of the box. It stated that if the seal was broken I could only return it for exact product exchange only. I then told her to refund it and I would purchase the phone elsewhere. I was ticked off because I felt like I was being strong armed into buying their warranty. I still buy disposable supplies from them but, I will never buy any kind of non disposable product from them ever.





> I totally agree....if such had been the case. To me, "exchanging" isn't the same thing as "refunding," but that might be part of my lack of retail knowledge, of which I have none personally.
> 
> However, in a case where there is a clear defect [and all agreed that it was so], you'd think that the "hidden return policy" could have been waived. I was even ready to spend a few more dollars for another similar, but not identical, replacement for the defective item, and stated as much to the salesperson, who relayed the message via phone to the manager. No dice. You'd have thought they would have liked to have made a few more $$!


I am suprised they did not contact the manufacturer or give you the information to do a manufacturer return on your own. What irriates about retail is that too many stores have lost their touch with customer service.  When I worked retail, my goal was to always make an attempt to find options when the situation lead to a dead end road.

----------


## bluedogok

> What irriates about retail is that too many stores have lost their touch with customer service.  When I worked retail, my goal was to always make an attempt to find options when the situation lead to a dead end road.


The problem is there are too many who have abused liberal return policies in the past so the pendulum has swung the other way.

I had a return 20 years ago at the Penn Square Dillard's, I bought a Sony CD boombox back when they were still pretty expensive. The box had no original seal/tape on it, when I got it home and opened it up it had an old, beat up Magnavox cassette boombox in it. I took it back within the hour and exchanged it for the correct one, we opened that box up to verify that it indeed had the correct item. That example is one reason why return policies have changed over the years, but I did suspect that may have been an employee swap rather than a customer swap for a return/refund.

Dilliard's is still where I shop for clothes most of the time, they have among the best Big & Tall departments (I am in between size worlds, B&T shirts but regular size pants) and pretty good markdowns at the end of the seasons and a much better selection/prices than Casual Male XL. Most stores could care less about the market that I am in so I don't even bother with them anymore, I frequent Target or Old Navy for jeans and that is about it.

----------


## so1rfan

Do they still carry the item? Buy a new one, then return the defective one using the new receipt.

----------


## old okie

> Do they still carry the item? Buy a new one, then return the defective one using the new receipt.


No.  Problem with accessory items is that they are rather seasonal.  They didn't even have the exact item when I started the process of trying to get some sort of exchange.  I was going to have to have something different anyway.

I just decided that sometimes you just have to let it go...........but share the experience so others will be forewarned!

----------


## kmf563

I worked at the one in Penn Square for almost 2 years. I have made one purchase a year in there since. They are the only people in town that carry my bra size. That's the only reason. Other than that...they can rot!

----------


## SoonerDave

A few things...

Just about every major retailer these days has adopted some sort of loss limitation policy WRT chronic returners. If people are chronically returning things and abusing return policies, I have a hard time getting too worked up about it.

That said, people need to keep in mind also that there is an implied warranty of fitness that covers just about every transaction that, in most cases, can trump whatever "store policy" may be in effect. The implied warranty states, more or less, that an item purchased will be suitable for the puposes for which it was intended. Now 45 days after purchase is probably pushing the limits for even an implied warranty.

There is also the possibility that your credit card may provide an extended warranty (presuming, of course, you bought the item on a cc).

What's even more egregious in my mind is that, for larger-ticket items, many retailers are incorporating "forced arbitration" clauses in their receipts that essentially say if you have an issue with the produce, you waive your rights and _must_ use their arbitration process and are essentially defenseless. 

As far as the Office Depot business goes, I think they were exposed not quite a year ago on national TV about their service policy scam, with managers instructed to lie about stock if the buyer won't buy a policy, managers fired if they don't hit service policy quotas, etc. Service policies are the bane of retail because it allows vendors to market how crappy their products are in order to peddle "insurance" policies that are all but pure profit for the vendor.

I'm sure Office Depot isn't alone - they merely got caught. I'd be amazed if similar practices didn't occur in other major electronics retailers as well. Kinda like restaurants with dirty kitchens...for every one that gets caught on TV, there are probably ten others that are as bad or worse. 

Just yet another reason to shop online, IMHO.

----------

